# What does aloof mean to you?



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

So from another thread it made me think....

What exactly should the aloof disposition/personality be like?

When does is move from aloof to fearful or aggression?

I never knew what it even meant until reading about German Shepherds.

Does Sonar have an aloof personality or is it something else? I feel like it is aloof to the T. 

-*While at the dog park* Sonar frolics and plays with other dogs, he checks in every once and a while with me, when people (owners of other dogs) go to call him or pet him he ignores them completely or comes close enough to sniff and then keeps moving (not running away just that he doesn't want them the pet him). 
-*While on walks* he stays close by me, when people approach he is alert and interested but does not lunge/bark, he just seems to take notice and keeps moving.
-*When new people knock at the door* he gives a very mean alert bark (no hackles) and quiets and follows my commands. Once the new person is in the house he observes them normally by my side, sniffing the air and then will investigate after a minute or so, he is not eager to be petted unless I offer encouragement that it is ok (almost like I need to release him of his protective mode? I say "Okay"). He then lets his guard down and allows petting but is never overly excited to see anyone but myself and my boyfriend. 
-*When he was tested for Personal Protection* we stood in a field and was approached by an unknown man to Sonar (decoy) in a threatening manor. He looked to me for instructions and when I gave none he took it upon himself to defend himself/me. He lunged and barked and went after the decoy. I was told by the instructor his defense is very stable and good.


What are your dogs like in these situations?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds pretty sound (aloof) to me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is how it's described in the AKC GSD standard:



> The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships. The dog must be approachable, quietly standing its ground and showing confidence and willingness to meet overtures without itself making them.


There's more, but that's the part that directly relates to the trait of aloofness.

From the United Schutzhund Clubs of America website:



> *Character*
> The German Shepherd should appear poised, calm, self confident, absolutely at ease, and (except when agitated) good natured, but also attentive and willing to serve. He must have courage, fighting drive, and hardness in order to serve as companion, watchdog, protection dog, service dog, and herding dog.


No mention of aloofness there at all.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

So is being aloof a good or bad thing? 

My understanding is you want an aloof dog, is that wrong? Is Sonar overly aloof into something else? He is approachable but looks for direction from me. Is that bad?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are my dogs:


-*While at the dog park*

Keefer is a social butterfly with other dogs. Many he ignores, but as we pass by some he will stop to sniff butts and muzzles, and sometimes get in a lick or two. He doesn't play with them but will chase dogs that send out strong chase signals. He plays with us and with Halo. He doesn't pay a lot of attention to people unless they pay attention to him first, but then he's quite friendly, even allowing hugs from strangers and giving them kisses.

Halo is all about the ball and getting it before Keefer does! She's (VERY) focused on us and on Keef, and couldn't care less about people if there is a ball around. Well, unless they might throw the ball for her....  She doesn't care about the other dogs there, they're just objects to manuver around like a tree or a bush, and if another dog picks up her ball she will calmly grab it and yank it out of their mouth (yes, she has done this), and return to us with it. She is not territorial about her toys, but she does want them back, lol! 

-*While on walks*
Keefer is leash reactive with other dogs, but manageable, and if he can meet the dog up close and personal he's fine, he just barks at a distance. If people want to meet him, he's the same as he is off leash at the park - very friendly and approachable. He is extremely affectionate, and somewhat indiscriminate about where the attention comes from! He's never met a person he didn't like, and as long as he's calm he's great with kids, even had a few drape themselves over him in a body hug and he just licks their face. 

Halo is less interested in people in general than Keefer, but she does like them and enjoys being petted. She met lots of people at dock diving on Saturday and then even more at a relatives house where she'd never been before (see my dock diving Pictures thread), and was very sweet and friendly. If people stop me on a walk and want to know if they can pet her I'll usually allow it. If they crouch down to her level she will often jump up to lick at their face. In training classes she is a very willing demo dog - if you've got treats she is your new best friend, and will slam her butt to the floor in a sit and stare at you until you give her one. I can hand the leash over and she'll work for anyone.

-*When new people knock at the door* 

Both of my dogs get excited when we have company because we don't have people over that often so it's still a novelty. They will bark and jump on people, so we keep them on leash until they've calmed down. Halo has a pretty intimidating bark, but Keefer's is more high pitched and excited. We started training them to lay down on a mat at the end of the entryway and remain there until released while people come in. One of us holds the leashes while the other one answers the door. After they've calmed down we can take the leashes off and they're friendly. They were really good at Christmas, even around my frail 75 year old mom, and they were both sitting for treats for my step father who always has some in his pockets for their own dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

suzzyq01 said:


> So is being aloof a good or bad thing?


I think it comes down to what you want as an owner, it's neither inherently "good" or inherently "bad", although according to the AKC standard it_ is_ correct. If you want an aloof dog, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. Many people do. It's not my personal preference, but that doesn't make me right and you wrong. 

I choose the kind of temperament that makes the most sense to me based on my lifestyle and goals, which are not always going to be the same as someone else's - I happen to like a dog that is social with both people and other dogs. The most important thing IMO is that you are happy with the dogs you have. If you are, it really doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm. 

If I am buying a puppy and the breeder say the bitch is *aloof*: generally, she has bitten three people already and they need to keep her muzzled or caged while visitors are in the home or when she is abroad.

If I am in a training class and the instructor warns that a new member says her dog is *aloof*: generally that means keep your **** dogs away from mine because it will rip their faces off. 

If I am at the vet clinic and someone says their dog is *aloof*: generally means the dog will hide behind their owner and will not look at the vet or techs. 

If I am with shepherd people who know a thing or two about it, it means the dog will come up and say hello, but is not likely to solicit pets from you (the stranger) and will not jump all over you. 

If I am at a dog show, and someone says their dog is *aloof*, that is usually an indication of why we are waiting in line for Rally instead of Obedience. 

People often blame the term for bad character that does not indicate aloofness at all -- the dog skittering away on the stand for exam -- the dog is skittish or shy, not aloof.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think a dog can be aloof and friendly, depending on the circumstances. My dogs will be aloof acting if they don't know someone, but once they know them will enjoy the attention placed on them.

Aloofness in my definition doesn't seek out attention, most of the GSD's I meet tend to be this way. They are confident, but really don't care if someone wants to give them attention, they may tolerated it, but don't enjoy it.
They are into their handlers only and will enjoy being petted by people only if they know them. Baby pups are a different story, most will accept some love from strangers, but at about 4 months the aloof behavior begins.
Aloof behavior is not REACTIVE behavior whatsoever...


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I totally see what your saying. 

My husky loves all people/kids/dogs (that don't have boy parts) and is very friendly. Kinda overly friendly. I do want a social dog, but I want a dog that isn't going to lick someone to death if they come in my home unwanted or approach me unwanted while on a walk. Onyx could care less, Sonar on the other hand does care quite a bit. I like that, but I want him to be versatile also and in situations when he knows it's ok to let his guard down and be petted and loved by strangers it's ok, he seems to be fine. But looks to me for the ok to allow it. He is fine with people/adults it's the small children he is very unsure about. Not afraid just cautious, I almost feel like he is saying "what the f are you? how are you so small and why are you running around and screaming?". He didn't see his first young child until he was almost a year old. My fault. All the kids we meet are at the local park, I don't have anyone who had young children. So I take what I can get. For the most part he is fine, but there are some seriously unruly kids that will come running up to us and shove their hands in his face. That's what happened the first time and he was sort of confused. I was not happy about it and walked away after giving the mom a seriously dirty look. He didn't really react he just stood there like "um, what is happening? what is this things?!" From that point on he has been kinda stand offish about little kids (4 and under). 

Just trying to feel out his personality what is normal and what wouldn't be. It didn't send any red flags up with me, he did run away or bare teeth, just was kinda confused about the little kids and not really interested. I think with that exposure will help. I think I don't help either, I am not exactly comfortable around kids either for some reason lol. Which is why I have dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> Aloof behavior is not REACTIVE behavior whatsoever...


Exactly. To me aloof would mean neutral - doesn't shy away from attention, but doesn't seek it out either.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

very snobby like the other day i went to he park someone wanted to ask me if my dog was a king shepherd i said no then they had to ask me a million other questions 

while this whole time my dog did not look at this person once the person was invisible its almost as though the person was nothing did not exist my dog didnt even look at me during this just looked total dif directions lol the man didnt even ask to pet my dog cause of how my dog just was so in her own little world the man probably figured she wanted to be left alone thats what i considered aloof

when people say ohhh hats her name and look at your dog meanwhile your dog is looking at something else that also mean aloof to me 

jsut being snobby in human terms we call it snubbing people


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby is standoffish (aloof) at first meeting. If she has met the person a few times she will begin to approach on her own. After having met several times she will go running over to the person for pets and licks. She is the same way with dogs, although quicker to make friends once she finds that the other dog is non-threatening. With children, she will stand and allow them to run over to her and pet her. She can take it or leave it.
So, generally, outdoors she is aloof but approachable. 
When she is inside the house she is totally different and very friendly right away.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

think of being aloof as regal power , an utter certaintly of position -- whether the queen, a spiritual leader , a top brass with military command. There is no avoidance. There is no mixing with the riff raff . No need to make friends , but no dislike or fear . 
The presence alone sets the tone of behaviour, is a deterent . A GSD acting like a wiggly bum Golden would not be a deterent. GSD don't wear their hearts on their sleeves , they don't glad hand like a political candidate looking for election. There is a reserve, a personal private life that is shared with family only . Dignity . Safe passage , no reaction to passers by , not fear , aggression or inviting friendly encounters . 

This is not something that is trained or conditioned. It just is. You can see it with puppies . People oooh and aaaawww when I take pups out into town , by the beach. I allow them to visit . The pup stands and takes it and then moves on. There is never any confusion as to who the dog is with or who the dog (pup) is going with.

Because the dog is "cool" I make sure I am friendly -- I thank the person for "helping socialize" , thank them for taking interest.

OP your dog sounds perfect .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

This last winter I was walking the dogs around the back of the school, this van comes around the corner going very slow.
We keep going & then they come back around again, this time we are under some lights and the driver now is on my side.
He rolls down the window and tell me that they are with the OPP (our State Police), and are the dogs OK.
I say yes, and they both get out of the van.
I have Ray sit by my side, Deejay is about 20 feet away he had found a small yogurt container and he was working on it.
They tell me that there has been a lot of vandalism to the school, and by the way what has your dog got. 
I guess they find it funny that both dogs are not barking or running up to them with tails a waging.
I tell him that I come here every night & see the damage that has been done,
& that the dog has found something that he does not want to share with the other and is keeping his distance from her.
Anyway we keep talking then Little Ray jumps up and grabs hold of my arm gets a good grip & starts tugging.
She is gets very verbal and is bouncing around while still attached to my arm. 
I tell them that she is just showing off, showing you how tough she is.
One of them hands me a card, as she is pulling in the other direction and tells me to give them a call if I ever see anyone doing anything.
And if one of the dogs happens to nip a Bad Guy that would be OK too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is aloof. While out in public he behaves as though he is on the big float in the parade. Everyone may bask in his glory. He will not acknowlege you, but he knows you are there. 

If you are a stranger meeting him, he will allow it. He will not wag his tail. He will sit and allow you to pet his head, back, tail any where. He will not appear to enjoy it. You will know that it is by his choice that you are paying homage to him. 

If he knows you, but you don't belong, he will approach you to say hello. He might give a wag or two. He will sniff a moment while you are allowed to say hello as well. He will then lay down in an area where he can keep an eye on all the people involved in the group, or come to his people for praises. 

If he knows you, and you belong to him he will melt at the sight of you. He will roll on his back for tummy rubs. He would never snatch food from your hands. He would never nip if you step on his tail (by accident..oops). He barks when someone comes to the door and then comes to your side to wait for instructions. When outside, off leash and someone walks or drives down the drive way, he will always _1st_ come to your side and 'wait', as he knows that is the rule. He absolutely hates it when you are mad at him.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Deejays_Owner said:


> This last winter I was walking the dogs around the back of the school, this van comes around the corner going very slow.
> We keep going & then they come back around again, this time we are under some lights and the driver now is on my side.
> He rolls down the window and tell me that they are with the OPP (our State Police), and are the dogs OK.
> I say yes, and they both get out of the van.
> ...


Was the van marked? Did they identify themselves before talking to you?
The sequence of events sounds like the dogs should have been more on guard or protective.


----------

